# Cramps 5 days after IUI - any similar experiences?



## BabyChristie

I had my first IUI procedure on Monday, which went very well with good response to Gonal F and great sperm count from DH. I also used an HCG trigger shot last Saturday night. I've been very tired and emotional all week - like PMS only much worse and way too early of course. I presume this is just a side effect of the HCG shot? 

Today I have been having worsening tummy cramps - since the procedure I have had twinges here and there but now the cramps are low and central, quite painful. Has anyone experienced this at this time? Is it normal for an IUI cycle or could this be something positive?

Sorry to ask - I know that only waiting a week and doing a test will tell me what I want to know - but it would help to hear from others as a comparison.

Thanks

x


----------



## hopesforababy

Hi Christie-

I had my second IUI a couple of weeks ago. After both IUI's, I had a lot of symptoms that were related to the HCG trigger. I had cramping and lower back pain starting a couple of days after the procedure. I also had very oily skin and lots of zits. But I now know it was from the trigger. None of the cramps were horribly painful, but I did notice it. And it's also hard to tell because I know that I was extra aware of everything I was feeling. 
Tomorrow will be two weeks from my 2nd IUI. I haven't tested and don't plan on it. I'm just too scared to see another :bfn:. One thing that I have noticed different this time is that my nipples are extra sensitive. Oh, and I broke out with chest acne a few days ago. I'm trying not to read too much into it, but it's just so hard! I will keep you posted as to if any of my symptoms were the real thing or not. Thinking good thoughts for you!!

:dust:


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi Hopes

Thanks for your reply. Cramps are a bit better today, boobs have been tender all along really and now my nipples are getting a bit sorer too. But I had this with a Clomid cycle and a BFN so I'm not reading too much in to that. It's just cruel how these side effects from procedures are so similar to those we read about for the BFP isn't it?

All bodies are so different that its so hard not to read things into these symptoms but I wish you all the best this week and hope AF stays away. I never test either - can't face that blank space where the line should be!

Good luck hon.

x


----------



## kjames

Hey 
Im new here to this forum, but see you have had IUI...me too!
I had 1st IUI Tue 2nd Feb, so i am 9dpiui and 8dpo - and im hating every second of it, im took 100mg x5days of clomid, so 10 pills which is super high for me as im very sensitive to it, i usually only have 3 pills of 50mg ( i Ov alone but have longer cycles, hence Clomid), i had HCG trigger shot2days before IUI and now since 1dpo i have been taking Progesterone suppositories twice a day and im sure they are causing my problems/symptoms, my boobs are agony and massive!, im soo emotional and tired, feel drained, from 4dpo i was cramping a bit but thats less so now, just more of a pinching now every now and again!
I have been asked to start testing from 10dpo as i need to know due to the suppositiories if i need more if im preg or to stop to get AF....im scared! 
Where are you all im your cycle now?? How did you find IUI? xx

Thanks 

Kez xxx

TTC 28mths
Lap and Dye Sept 06 before TTC, all clear, had suspected Endo.
HSG in mid 09
Lap and dye Dec 09 - Mild Endo removed - otherwise we both pass tests with flying colours and fall under the dreaded unexplained infertility bracket!


----------



## BabyChristie

kjames said:


> Hey
> Im new here to this forum, but see you have had IUI...me too!
> I had 1st IUI Tue 2nd Feb, so i am 9dpiui and 8dpo - and im hating every second of it, im took 100mg x5days of clomid, so 10 pills which is super high for me as im very sensitive to it, i usually only have 3 pills of 50mg ( i Ov alone but have longer cycles, hence Clomid), i had HCG trigger shot2days before IUI and now since 1dpo i have been taking Progesterone suppositories twice a day and im sure they are causing my problems/symptoms, my boobs are agony and massive!, im soo emotional and tired, feel drained, from 4dpo i was cramping a bit but thats less so now, just more of a pinching now every now and again!
> I have been asked to start testing from 10dpo as i need to know due to the suppositiories if i need more if im preg or to stop to get AF....im scared!
> Where are you all im your cycle now?? How did you find IUI? xx
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kez xxx
> 
> TTC 28mths
> Lap and Dye Sept 06 before TTC, all clear, had suspected Endo.
> HSG in mid 09
> Lap and dye Dec 09 - Mild Endo removed - otherwise we both pass tests with flying colours and fall under the dreaded unexplained infertility bracket!

Hi Kez

Welcome! Glad you have found us but hope that your stay will be short, in the nicest possible way.

Unfortunately my first IUI failed but I am sitting here just 2.5 hours after my second IUI. I had 3 large follicles this time (through Gonal F) and DH's sample was great too so we are keeping everything crossed. I will be having pessaries this cycle too as I came on after just 11 days with my first one - they want to give me a good progesterone boost to up our chances. She did say today to expect to feel lousy - headaches, tired, nausea and very sore boobs - on these so not looking forward to that much. Even without these I felt bad after the last IUI!!

So you are almost ready to test by the sounds of it? Is this your first cycle of IUI? Wishing you lots of luck to get your :bfp:!!

xx


----------



## looknomore

Hiya All,

I am also 8dpiui. I am also on progesterone pills twice a day. IUI was not too bad. Just felt a mid cramping during the procedure. This was my first iui. DH has low sperm motility. I have been cramping for the past 2-3 days and feeling tired, dizzy and weepy :-( Dunno if these r side effects of HCG shot or the progesterone supplements. Also have a lower back ache and my legs also hurt.Though i m feeling quite miserable dont want this to end cos am very scared of what the result will be after a week when i m supposed to go in for a pregnancy blood test. Trying to think positive

Lots of baby dust for all of us


----------



## BabyChristie

Loads and loads of luck to you - I really hope you get a positive result. How many follies did you get and where you on medication? Fingers crossed for a good blood test result!!

xx


----------



## looknomore

thanks Christie

Had 2 follies one on each ovary. Was on Letrozole for 5 days day 2-day 5. IUI timing was a bit late as DH was travelling but was within 8-9 hours of ovulation. Keeping my fingers crossed. Have decided against any home pregnancy tests as I am petrified :-( Reminds me of Stressful Exams while at Uni.


----------



## Born2bmommy

Hello ladies,
I am 10dpiui, and had many symptoms during the first week past iui (bloating, huge, sore boobs, but was sleeping very well on the upside). They have all subsided in the past few days, so I'm not sure if that is a good or bad sign??? I don't get b/w done until the 19th, 18dpiui! I'm on prometrium 3 times a day until then or until AF arrives. 
I had one large follie (23mm) and DH sperm count was 65 mil with 90% motility. Keeping my finger's crossed! 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## BabyChristie

Born2bmommy said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am 10dpiui, and had many symptoms during the first week past iui (bloating, huge, sore boobs, but was sleeping very well on the upside). They have all subsided in the past few days, so I'm not sure if that is a good or bad sign??? I don't get b/w done until the 19th, 18dpiui! I'm on prometrium 3 times a day until then or until AF arrives.
> I had one large follie (23mm) and DH sperm count was 65 mil with 90% motility. Keeping my finger's crossed!
> Baby dust to all!

Wow - amazing motility! I did have symptoms on my first IUI too but as the HCG trigger worked its way out of my system, they gradually wore off and I got a BFN - however, you never know! Everything sounds good so you'll just have to wait and see. Are you going to test at all before the b/w???? Loads of luck. Keep us posted. xxxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi looknomore - any more symptoms today? Great that you had two follies - you've got both sides covered so it doesn't matter which way the spermies swam which is always good. :happydance:

Can i just ask how you know exactly when you ovulated? My IUI was timed 36 hours after the trigger but I'm always worry I might ovulate earlier. I had loads of twinges the day after the trigger, particularly the night before the IUI. Then had a few on the morning and even one massive last twinge in the ovary with 2 follies on 10 mins after as I laid on the bed recovering, but I don't know when I actually ovulated. Very frustrating! I just want to know that we hit the timing right!

x


----------



## looknomore

Hey Babychristie- I was being monitored everyday thru tansvaginal ultrasound as so what the position on my ovulation is since dh was travelling on the exact same day of my expected ovulation. SO the HCG trigger was given on Sunday and I ovulated on my right ovary sometime on monday and the left ovary on tuesday afternoon. My doc cud see the leftover CL when she monitored me on tuesday afternoon. DH was back in the evening so the IUI happened on tuesday at 9 PM. Was pretty stressful with all the timing and praying i dont miss the window. So, I am not sure if i was too late with the IUI for the right ovary :-( Also my doc had made me check the LH surge thru OPK on sunday when i got the surge so i knew I would ovulate by monday/tuesday. From what I have read, for male factor infertility its better that the IUI is done post ovulation. DH's semen injected was 30 million with 85% motility.

The doc said that the timing was alright though she would have liked to do it a bit earlier that day. SO keeping my fingers crossed.

Also the symptoms are better now. Am sleeping a lot so that i dont feel too dizzy. I am sure they are not pregnancy symptoms because day 1 of my ttc when i met my doc and asked her what early pregnancy symptoms are- she said "There are no symptoms. Missed period is the only symptom". Haha- wise words that save from a lot of heartache. Anyway day 14 will tell.


----------



## BabyChristie

It sounds like you were being looked after really well and that they were covering every angle. My DH is away at the peak time next month so if this doesn't work we'll have to wait a month, which is a real shame as we were hoping to go on to IVF in April. Who knows, maybe it won't come to that anyway....

Your SA for this IUI sounds pretty good with excellent motility. I've read that eggs can last up to 24 hours after ovulation so you were spot on with one side and hopefully still ok with the other. Wishing you loads and loads of luck. When will you find out????

x


----------



## looknomore

Hey Babychristie. Thanks. is there anyway we can chat?


----------



## looknomore

I find out on tuesday when i am scheduled for some HCG I3 bloodtest


----------



## looknomore

Getting AF cramps today and had some bleeding right now. Doc had asked me to increase progesterone tablets. She sys it shud not last but i feel AF coming. Have a headache, cramping, backache :-( Looks like its not happened but am surprised AF came 4 days early. Can it be because of progesterone? Any comments ladies?


----------



## BabyChristie

I hope its not AF honey. I've sent you a personal message with my email address so we can find each other and chat on Facebook if you like? :hugs:

xx


----------

